# Trying to find Reggae, African/Jamaican Cultural Transfers



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

greetings to all,

i am in search of a good source for african, jamiacan, and black cultural pre-printed transfers. pictures of the lion of judah, selassie i, marcus garvey, any reggae legends. martin luther king, malcolm x, any revolutinary icons. i know bob marley is probably out of the question. any help would be great.


----------



## Marley72 (Nov 22, 2007)

I"m looking for that type of transfer too. I'm in WI.
nice to meet u


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

greetings,

i posted this one since april and no response. i have been searching and searching and still haven't found a thing. just the typical jamaican crest and the we be jammin, which is old. seems like the best thing might be to try and create your own designs. for now, i have been ordering marley t's from zionrootswear. i would like to add other cultural shirts besides marley. the transfers would be perfect because you really don't have to have dead stock on hand. you can just have the blank shirts and print as you go. i did this with some christian t's and they came out real good. if you find anything, let me know. 

one love, TARSHA!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi...I know this is not a comprehensive assortment of what you're looking for, but thought you may be interested.

Ethnic T-Shirt Heat Transfers: African American T-Shirt Iron-On Designs

You may just have to create your own transfers from graphics and have them printed for you, or print them yourself.

AB


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks for the link. i have actually ordered other transfers from them and they are pretty good. however, this is not quite what i am looking for. i spoke to a rep and they told me that they did away with the majority of their ethnic transfers because they were not selling. this was understandable because that is how it is with the majority of the other cultural items that i sell, but i am still pressing on because this is what i luv. i am looking for prints of marcus garvey, selassie i, and cultural/reggae themed material. 

i have been gathering info on creating prints myself and having them done, but this will be a learning curb for me because i am not familiar with photoshop or corel. plus the copyright issues with pictures. this forum provides all types of alternatives and options which i have been researching. some are out of the budget. in the meantime, i have been creating short-run orders for tote bags. i am rethinking my game plan at the moment. once again, thanks for your efforts.


----------



## makeoutworks (Jan 21, 2008)

not sure if you're still looking but i came across this site in my own random searches. dont know anything about the company but thought you might want to check it out. 
Imagine Transfers


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

makeoutworks said:


> not sure if you're still looking but i came across this site in my own random searches. dont know anything about the company but thought you might want to check it out.
> Imagine Transfers


 
Greetings,

Thanks a bunch for the link. We had moved in a different direction, but we will have to check this out. Only potential obstacle is this place is in the UK. I will search this forum for more info on that company or see if another member is familiar with them.

one love, TARSHA!


----------



## RJ-Imunique (Sep 4, 2008)

Tarsha, were you able to locate any transfer designs regarding these themes. I know its well over a year since you posted but now I'm in the search for the same. 



IrieInnovator said:


> greetings to all,
> 
> i am in search of a good source for african, jamiacan, and black cultural pre-printed transfers. pictures of the lion of judah, selassie i, marcus garvey, any reggae legends. martin luther king, malcolm x, any revolutinary icons. i know bob marley is probably out of the question. any help would be great.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

RJ-Imunique said:


> Tarsha, were you able to locate any transfer designs regarding these themes. I know its well over a year since you posted but now I'm in the search for the same.


greetings, no luck. i gave up and went in a different direction, but would love to find some good quality transfers depicting positive reggae or black-inspired images. if you find anything, please let me know. one love, latarsha!


----------



## RJ-Imunique (Sep 4, 2008)

Thnx anyway. If I find out anything I will be sure to post. What vendor do you use for your transfers? I'm still fairly new and kinda nervous. 



IrieInnovator said:


> greetings, no luck. i gave up and went in a different direction, but would love to find some good quality transfers depicting positive reggae or black-inspired images. if you find anything, please let me know. one love, latarsha!


----------

